# 9 weeks old... Humping ALOT



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

Is it normal for a 9 week old puppy to want to hump EVERYTHING in sight this has only come on over night but its seems like thats all thats on his mind atm....


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

it probably from excitement. are you making sure to push him off/ stop him humping whatever he has chosen?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Little boys and their toys..........



Distraction is the best thing for it. 
If it's something in particular that he humping, bedding, cushions etc, just remove them until the urge passes. Tempt away from the sexy cushion with a good game with a toy.

Yes quite normal even with bitches. My girl fell in love with the cushion from her bed.


----------



## Scottish Ash (Jan 21, 2015)

yeah he gets told off when he does it he has learnt when i clap loud then he has done something wrong so he gets that and he shyly looks at me. 

Thanks didn't know if it was normal for that age or not lol


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Record for my lambs (actual lambs, not cute name for puppies) was 2 DAYS! (with his brother!)


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Any way, be grateful it's only humping the cushion! My GSD used to suck his "youknowwhat", and if you told him off he'd stop and look up guiltily, but his hind leg was still twitching! Eventually stopped a few weeks after neutering.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Scottish Ash said:


> yeah he gets told off when he does it he has learnt when i clap loud then he has done something wrong so he gets that and he shyly looks at me.
> 
> Thanks didn't know if it was normal for that age or not lol


I would be careful about scaring him into stopping an action. Clapping loudly, IMO is quite harsh and a simple "ah, ah" in a clipped but not loud voice should suffice.

If he looks like he knows he has done something wrong, then I would read that as feeling threatened - something I would hate to see in my dog TBH.

Redirect him from the behaviour and give him something to do that you do want. Then praise him. Put the things he prefers to hump out of the way.

He's not actually doing anything "wrong" as such, just something we as humans find inappropriate.


----------



## Regal (Sep 30, 2014)

Ours is 6 months old and regularly gets the urge to hump her blanket. Yes SHE does!
She gathers it up with her front paws and goes at it like crazy. she often humps any legs in close proximity too. quite embarrassing when guests are in!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Just distract the dogs with something else, I really do not understand why people allow this inappropriate behaviour.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

My puppy went through a very humpy phase at about 10-11 weeks. I was convinced he was going to turn into some sort of crazy sex fiend! Thankfully removing the triggers (large soft toys and blankets) and removing ourselves when he turned his attention to our legs got him out of the habit. He will occasionally mount our legs if very overexcited but he's quickly discouraged and it's not really an issue now and hasn't been since he was about 7 months old.


----------

